# Newbie form



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

just my $.02, But (just me) I would get your first knuckle under your ear in to that Divet behind your jaw (anchor point) and put a slight bend in your bow arm, not strighten out, plus lower risk of maybe Slapping the inside of your arm with the string, Ouch.! That is probbly what it's doing, My Pro, Bruce asked me the same thing. If I had a problem with my watch if it was ever getting hit" I wear a Big Fat Seiko, That's why I bend my arm at a 5-6*deg. and it takes a lot of shock out of the bow and your arm, I have a 31.05 DL,
You might have to shorten your DL to do this...


----------



## Rover (Nov 28, 2009)

I am neither a coach nor an expert. However, to me, it looks like your release stem is too long. It appears that your trigger is seated too far on the distal end of your index finger. When my release was like this, it caused a lot of trigger punching. If your stem is adjustable, you could probably afford to shorten it so that the trigger rests somewhere on the second knuckle.


----------



## karbyn (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the pointers on the anchor and my trigger guys, the more I look at the picture the worse my release hand looks. I've been mostly paying attention to my grip and will now work on my release hand. I have been thinking about shortening up the draw by .5 or so...unfortunately on a side note the FS section is fresh out of CP 2.5's if anyone has a lead on a set of those.....


----------



## Rover (Nov 28, 2009)

My above comment was assuming you maintained your same anchor point. If, however, you adjusted it like Plinking said, then maybe your right hand would flatten out a bit. This might result in your index finger reaching the trigger at a less vertical angle, thus potentially placing the trigger further back on your index finger. Either way, I got a lot more accurate and precise after I moved the trigger back to the medial phalange.


----------



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

*+2*

Like Rover said I did see that too, Your release need to be shorten up and it might give you enough to then bend you bow elbow out a little, plus it helps not Pull a shot,


----------



## karbyn (Dec 29, 2009)

*Improvement!*

Well guys, I slightly adjusted my release about a half inch back...and results are telling...It is slightly more comfortable and I feel like I can get a little more bend in my bow arm doing this. I lowered my anchor to behind my ear and this is a much more comfortable position than I was in...not to mention an actual reference point for every shot....couldnt get a picture of the form after the release changes as the wife isn't home today, but a first for me that I could take a picture of....


----------



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice...!


----------



## Rover (Nov 28, 2009)

*+1*

Great news! Good luck.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*i see this....*

bow hand , with bad grip. trigger finger looks like its stressed out. release hand, little low, not bad. over all form not bad.you need a new grip w/ bow hand..:director:


----------

